# The Lookout



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

#2 daughter and I watched this flick late last night and what a nice, tidy, movie. Interesting storyline, suspenseful without being over the top, and very well acted. Nothing to detract from it that we could see. 

Highly recommended.

John, Gus, and Megan


----------



## bjacot (Aug 27, 2007)

It wrapped a little too tidy for me personally. But if you liked Joseph Gordon-Levitt, check out Brick - an excellent movie, in my eyes.


----------

